# Illustrazione e Chiara Bautista.



## Spot (22 Gennaio 2016)

E niente, è da un po' che avevo voglia di introdurre il tema  "illustratori" in questa sezione, che è un'altra delle mie grandi fissazioni, ovviamente.
Ma fondamentalmente sono pigra, quindi  ci vuole un po' prima che la voglia di condividere cose si concretizzi.

Iniziamo parlando di C. Bautista, conosciuta negli ambienti cibernetici anche come Milk.
I suoi lavori sono parecchio conosciuti sul web e girano già da alcuni anni. 
L'invito è quello di girare su google a dare un'occhiata ai suoi lavori  per chi fosse interessato, più che farvi una descrizione. Comunque:  belle ragazze in bikini, atmosfere cyberpunk, sirene, donne zoomorfe,  personaggi dall'immaginario molto evocativo e quant'altro. La cosa che  mi ha sempre affascinato tanto di questa sfuggente ragazza (perchè di  Milk si sa davvero poco, e pochi sono i canali "ufficiali" su cui  trovare lei e i suoi lavori: la maggior parte sono pubblicazioni dei  fan) è la costante impressione che qualsiasi suo lavoro sia il frammento  di una narrazione.
L'unica raccomandazione quando si ha a che fare con lei è aver voglia di  dosi massicce di romanticismo, che le favole che racconta Chiara hanno  molto a che fare con un romance parecchio malinconico. :mrgreen:
Vi lascio un paio di immagini e una piccola intervista rilasciata su Urban muse.

http://www.urban-muse.com/blog/Chiara-Bautista-Milk-Feature/






(questi due qua sopra sono i miei preferiti in assoluto)


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

non la conosco... raccolgo l'invito e vado a guglare un po' 

la prima delle due illustrazioni è bellissima :up:


----------



## marietto (22 Gennaio 2016)

Molto interessante... Lavori davvero notevoli :up:


----------



## Spot (22 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non la conosco... raccolgo l'invito e vado a guglare un po'
> 
> la prima delle due illustrazioni è bellissima :up:


Una delle mie preferite 
Onestamente trovo molto più interessante quel tipo di tratto (della prima illustrazione, ovvero) rispetto a quelle full color. Ma gusti miei, quindi mi sembrava "più completo" pubblicarle entrambe.
Poi quei due sono splendidamente dolceamari 


marietto ha detto:


> Molto interessante... Lavori davvero notevoli :up:


----------



## banshee (22 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Una delle mie preferite
> *Onestamente trovo molto più interessante quel tipo di tratto (della prima illustrazione, ovvero) rispetto a quelle full color. *Ma gusti miei, quindi mi sembrava "più completo" pubblicarle entrambe.
> Poi quei due sono *splendidamente dolceamari*


idem neretto uno

idem neretto due

:up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Bellissima iniziativa, brava la mia consorte [emoji4] 
Nello specifico, i disegni qui postati sono davvero molto belli. 
Appena ho un po' di tempo (ora sono in pausa pranzo) spulcio meglio tra i suoi lavori...


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non la conosco... raccolgo l'invito e vado a guglare un po'
> 
> la prima delle due illustrazioni è bellissima :up:


A me piace più la seconda: la contrapposizione del cacciatore che in realtà sta per essere preda della sua violenza. La commistione di uomo/animale/mezzo di uccisione è efficace e rende perfettamente l'idea di una violenza che viene perpetrata a se stessi...
Nota poi i cerotti: forse che le è stato asportato il cuore? Geniale [emoji4]


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E niente, è da un po' che avevo voglia di introdurre il tema  "illustratori" in questa sezione, che è un'altra delle mie grandi fissazioni, ovviamente.
> Ma fondamentalmente sono pigra, quindi  ci vuole un po' prima che la voglia di condividere cose si concretizzi.
> 
> Iniziamo parlando di C. Bautista, conosciuta negli ambienti cibernetici anche come Milk.
> ...


Molto brava !!!!
la prima  immagine la trovo struggente ma non so spiegare bene perché


----------

